# ld-elf.so.1 not being updated on buildworld/installworld



## jamie (May 27, 2010)

I track RELENG_8 (8 Stable) and buildworld on my server every few months.

However, on doing so today, I noticed that ld-elf.so.1 had not been updated for some time:


```
total 452
  2 drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel     512 May 27 18:21 .
  2 drwxr-xr-x  28 root  wheel     512 May 27 19:17 ..
224 -r-xr-xr-x   1 root  wheel  211616 Feb 13 14:54 ld-elf.so.1
224 -r-xr-xr-x   1 root  wheel  211668 Dec  1 17:13 ld-elf.so.1.old
```

Doing the following:


```
cd /usr/src/libexec/rtld-elf
make
make install
```

Now gives:


```
total 452
  2 drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel     512 May 27 20:05 .
  2 drwxr-xr-x  28 root  wheel     512 May 27 19:17 ..
224 -r-xr-xr-x   1 root  wheel  208352 May 27 20:05 ld-elf.so.1
224 -r-xr-xr-x   1 root  wheel  211616 Feb 13 14:54 ld-elf.so.1.old
```

Has anyone else noticed this, or there something weird going on with my setup?

Cheers,
Jamie


----------



## SirDice (May 27, 2010)

Looks like it does for me too:

```
dice@williscorto:~>ll /libexec/ld-elf.so.1*
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  220020 [b]Feb  8 13:53[/b] /libexec/ld-elf.so.1
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  220972 Jan 17 20:12 /libexec/ld-elf.so.1.old
dice@williscorto:~>uname -a
FreeBSD williscorto.dicelan.home 8.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-PRERELEASE #0: [b]Fri May 21 00:53:04 CEST 2010[/b]     
root@molly.dicelan.home:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/CORTO8  i386
```

And I'm sure I don't have anything weird in /etc/make.conf. I'm also quite sure I did a make clean. I even removed /usr/obj/* before building/installing.


----------



## jamie (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, yep, I did a clean, and a rm of /usr/obj..

I didn't think there was anything weird in my src.conf but posted just to check

I'll raise a PR

cheers,
Jamie


----------



## fronclynne (May 30, 2010)

No INSTALL= install -C in /etc/make.conf?

Edit: Never mind, mine does it too.


----------



## wblock@ (May 30, 2010)

jamie said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply, yep, I did a clean, and a rm of /usr/obj..
> 
> I didn't think there was anything weird in my src.conf but posted just to check
> 
> ...



Could you please post the PR number?


----------



## jamie (May 31, 2010)

Apologies, I was delayed.

It's here:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=147244

I marked it high priority because if it's been happening for a while, it could potentially mean some people have the broken ld-elf.so.1 which was discovered could be rooted in december.

Also, there's a possibility it could potentially cause some systems to fail.


----------



## jamie (May 31, 2010)

Actually, those reasons are guesses. I may be off base, but if so, they can always reduce the priority..

p.s. how do I edit posts here?


----------



## SirDice (May 31, 2010)

jamie said:
			
		

> p.s. how do I edit posts here?


You can, after you've hit 10 posts.


----------

